# Somec Vortex frameset



## weekendroadie (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi, I was thinking of selling a Somec Vortex frameset 53cm and not sure the
best place to post for explosure because the average rider probably hasn't
heard of Somec. I'll probably post here for sure but any other suggestions
would be helpful and what a good listing price would be


----------



## 4zasprint (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry I can't be of much help since this is my very first post LOL, but that seems like a sweet ride nonetheless. Some of you may already know that SOMEC was (or is? - not sure if they're still being made these days) an Italian manufacturer of hand-built bike frames. I don't want to misinform anyone, but SOMEC is, an acronym for what I believe, means "societa di mecaniche". (My Italian is so bad.) But I do remember the decal back then saying "Lugo di Romagna". My very first old school frameset in the late 80s was in fact an Italian thoroughbred SOMEC Super Corsa with Columbus SLX tubing. Loved that frame's sfumato airbrush paint job (white, orange & yellow), with the fork and chainstay delicately masked this time next to some exposed chrome. This was the main reason I bought it and fell in love with it. It also had very nicely detailed engraving; overall just a superbly made frame whose beauty really shone through. Back then I bought my frame & fork from the former Branford Bike in Branford, CT. Unfortunately I don't have a pic to post, but rest assured it was quite some eye candy.


----------

